# Ideas for French Boheme Writer/Artist



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

One of my friends went as a beat poet one year and had a poetry book that people wrote in as the night went on, he just had the "poem title" on each page (to give people a nudge) and they went crazy. Another time he went as Bob the happy painter and had paints and a canvas and people added to the picture all night.....it was pretty twisted.

Maybe try a combo or one of these as a prop.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

your idea made me think of the Rive Gauche in Paris, but for a costume were you thinking late 19th early 20th century or more recent. Here is a link to some writers/artists influenced by absinthe;
ABSINTHE.SE


----------



## Sexy Ladybug (Sep 17, 2009)

hmm, I'm kinda picturing Jim Morrison's look with that white flowy open shirt, a few beads, and a generally sloppy look & demeanor, but that might be the wrong century?


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

This guy is classic 1800's France, very distinct look. ....and an absinthe head.


----------



## Asam Bock (Sep 29, 2009)

Awesome! All of these have been so helpful!


----------

